# Maria, é você que está me ouvindo?



## M Morena

Sei que parece tolo, mas essa frase está me derrubando.  Tentei com  MARIA ERES VOS LA QUE ME ESTÁS ESCUCHANDO?

 MARIA, ERES VOS QUE ME ESTÁS ESCUCHANDO?

SOS VOS QUE ME ESTÁS ESCUCHANDO?

Agradeço prontamente pela ajuda.


Um carro faz a pergunta. Maria, é você que está me ouvindo?


----------



## jazyk

É o rádio do carro?


----------



## M Morena

Não. É o próprio carro fazendo a pergunta. Imagine um carro falante.


----------



## zema

Me quedo con alguna de estas opciones:

María, ¿eres tú que me estás escuchando?
¿eres tú la que me está escuchando?
¿eres tú quien me está escuchando?
​María, ¿sos vos que me estás escuchando?
¿sos vos la que me está escuchando?
¿sos vos quien me está escuchando?​Pero también se podría decir, más coloquialmente tal vez:

¿eres tú la que me estás escuchando? 
¿sos vos la que me estás escuchando?​


----------



## pfaa09

M Morena said:


> Sei que parece tolo, mas essa frase está me derrubando. Tentei com MARIA ERES VOS LA QUE ME ESTÁS ESCUCHANDO?



"Tolo"??? Quando se pergunta, é sinal de inteligência, e não o contrário.
A confusão parece estar no uso do pronome pessoal "você".
É o mesmo que tu (informal). Quando existe intimidade, tratamos as pessoas por tu, no lugar de senhor / senhora.
No português do Brasil, uma enorme percentagem das vezes, o "você", é o mesmo que tu (informal).
Quando se trata de uma situação mais formal, é usado o senhor e a senhora.
Em Portugal, ou no português europeu, já usamos o você para situações mais formais.
Não acredito que M Morena esteja a fazer confusão com a tradução, penso que é mesmo o pronome pessoal que a está a confundir.

Caso haja confusão na tradução da frase, o carro (talvez o Kit do Michael Knight), não sabe com quem está falando, daí a pergunta dele.


----------



## patriota

@pfaa09 Não há confusão com o pronome. Ela mora (e provavelmente cresceu) no Brasil.


----------



## pfaa09

patriota said:


> @pfaa09 Não há confusão com o pronome. Ela mora (e provavelmente cresceu) no Brasil.


Nesse caso, não entendo a dúvida. Talvez a M Morena nos possa explicar melhor.


----------



## Aviador

El verbo _ouvir_ equivale al castellano _oír_. El verbo portugués equivalente de _escuchar_ es _escutar_.


----------



## Carfer

Em português, como julgo que também em espanhol, a diferença entre _'ouvir_' e '_escutar_' é mínima. '_Escutar_' tem habitualmente a nuance de ouvir com atenção e _'ouvir_' pode referir-se apenas ao acto de perceber pelo ouvido, mas ambos podem significar "prestar atenção", "dar ouvidos", e, no fim de contas, não é incomum usá-los como sinónimos ou com significados muito próximos.


----------



## alFarrob

M Morena said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Um carro faz a pergunta. Maria, é você que está me ouvindo?



A minha tentativa é: _María ¿eres tú quien me está oyendo?
_


----------



## pfaa09

patriota said:


> @pfaa09 Não há confusão com o pronome. Ela mora (e provavelmente cresceu) no Brasil.


Para quem mora e cresceu num país onde se fala português, qual pode ser a dúvida nesta frase?


----------



## patriota

@pfaa09 veja a pergunta original e os três palpites dela. A dúvida era sobre como traduzir para o castelhano corretamente, com o pronome _vos_, que escolheu conscientemente, por ser o que mais usa ao falar a língua materna ou porque a tradução é destinada a pessoas que o utilizam. Pense nos portugueses que vão pequenos para a França. Continuam com o português como língua materna, mas como são educados em francês e o praticam com mais frequência, também acabam tendo dúvidas sobre a escrita daquele.


----------



## zema

También interpreté que la duda de Morena estaba relacionada con las oraciones en español; de hecho, hay unas cuantas cosas ahí que se pueden prestar a confusión.

Lo principal me parece que es el tema del voseo. Se prefiere utilizar _«vos»_ en la traducción, el problema es que no sabemos cuál es el _"público-alvo",_ y no en todos los países o regiones voseantes voseamos de la misma manera. Hay zonas donde el voseo es solamente _pronominal_ (se reemplaza _tú/ti_ por _vos_ pero se mantienen las conjugaciones verbales del _tú_); en otras zonas es _verbal_ (con conjugaciones propias para algunos tiempos y modos, pero que pueden variar según los distintos países o regiones); en otras, como en Argentina, _pronominal y verbal_. Hay áreas donde tuteo y voseo coexisten, mezclándose a veces sus formas y pudiendo o no haber diferencias de familiaridad, de informalidad o incluso de vulgaridad/prestigio entre los distintos tratamientos.
En Bolivia, según Wikipedia, es bastante complejo el tema, hay varias áreas dialectales distintas, donde se manifiestan voseos con características diferentes. En Argentina es más simple el panorama porque un mismo tipo de voseo pronominal y verbal predomina ampliamente en el país y es, además, considerado parte de la norma culta: voseamos sin problemas en todos lo niveles.
En mi respuesta, yo combiné _vos_ con _sos_ (voseo pleno verbal y pronominal, al modo rioplatense), lo que coincide con una de las opciones de Morena. Creo que se vosea de este modo en la zona oriental de Bolivia; en otras zonas de variedad dialectal distinta  probablemente combinarán _vos_ con _eres_, que es la conjugación propia del _tú_.
Para escapar de estos problemas con el _vos_, sugerí en primer lugar traducciones empleando un _tú_ estándar pero, por supuesto, no sé si es un recurso que Morena quiera o pueda aplicar en este caso en particular.

Otra cuestión que podría provocar dudas en algunas de esas oraciones es la concordancia del verbo «estar»: _«eres tú la que me está...»_ o _«eres tú la que me estás..._». Este asunto es menos problemático, las dos opciones entiendo que son correctas.

Y por último está también lo que plantea Aviador, si no sería preferible traducir "_ouvir"_ como «oír» que como «escuchar». Es probable, a mí no me pareció algo tan importante en este caso, un poco porque el contexto o situación en que se da la frase no es claro, pero más que nada porque en el castellano de todos los días -al menos en el que hablamos en Argentina- tiene lugar el mismo fenómeno que comenta Carfer: aunque rigurosamente _oír_ y _escuchar_ no sean sinónimos, lo cierto es que muchas veces los empleamos e intercambiamos como si lo fueran. Y sé que es algo que, en mayor o menor medida, sucede también en el portugués de Brasil (escutar/ouvir), de donde supongo que proviene el original. Así que, dando por descontado además que todo esto Morena lo conoce perfectamente, respeté _«escuchando»_ como prefirió traducir ella.


----------



## Aviador

zema said:


> ... aunque rigurosamente _oír_ y _escuchar_ no sean sinónimos, lo cierto es que muchas veces los empleamos e intercambiamos como si lo fueran. Y sé que es algo que, en mayor o menor medida, sucede también en el portugués de Brasil (escutar/ouvir)...


O como entre _dizer_ y _falar_ en esa misma variedad: _Ela me falou que não viria hoje_ (BR), comparado con _Ela disse-me que não viria hoje _(PT); o entre _aquí_ y _acá_ en el castellano rioplatense.


----------

